
The Second Wave of Japanese Desktop Publishing (2000) - Lammy
https://atadistance.net/2020/01/11/the-second-wave-of-japanese-desktop-publishing/
======
totetsu
The inability to get things in Japanese to "look right" in HTML might be on
explanation as to why so much public information here is distributed as PDF or
more often low quality JPEG. Most events, and even important pandemic
information is far too often inaccessible to anyone using a screen reader, or
wanting to copy text into a dictionary or translator.

